# Que Linux Me Recomiendan?



## cartecno (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola soy estudiante de ing electronica y me gustaria saber que variación del linux me recomiendan para utilizar. desde ya gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 12, 2009)

Depende de para qué lo vayas a utilizar. Si quieres empezar a meterte en el mundo Linux te recomiendo descargar Ubuntu o Kubuntu, aunque en algunos foros dicen que es mejor empezar con la distro Mint.
De todas maneras, haz este test http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=es que te ayuda a elegir segun tus expectativas.
Un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Nov 12, 2009)

La versión 2.6.26 es muy estable.


----------



## ars (Nov 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> La versión 2.6.26 es muy estable.


La 2.6.30 también anda muy bien.

Bueno hablando enserio linux es el kernel por eso estos dos comentarios, lo que vos quieres es un so GNU/Linux como comúnmente se llama una distribución.
Y no se, yo uso Debian en su rama de pruebas y me anda excelente, no necesitas hacer configuraciones raras, pero si no conoces nada no se si decirte que lo uses, tal-vez, yo te diria que te bajes un parde, por ejemplo Mandriva, Debian, ubuntu y opensuse, y que pruebes, tambien vas a tener que elejir un escritorio, uf es amplio, descarga y proba en sus versiones live cd. Elije la que mas te sienta a gusto, total luego cualquier programa lo podras instalar en cualquier distro.


----------



## txiki00 (Nov 12, 2009)

hola,
yo utilizo ubuntu y es la que más me ha gustado, he probado otras pero al final me he decantado por esta

sl2


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 12, 2009)

Jeej, Me dio curiosidad el Test para elegir que linux usar y me recomend OpenSuse.

No lo se, creoq que lo probare. A ver que sale.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 12, 2009)

Si llegas a usar Debian, no se te ocurra usar una versión superior a Stable (estable). Tuve malas experiencias incluso con Squeeze (debido a unos bugs en el driver gráfico).


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 12, 2009)

ars dijo:


> La 2.6.30 también anda muy bien.


 A ver:

```
# uname -r
2.6.30.5
```
Entonces, coincido 
Te recomiendo para empezar ubuntu, no solo porque acaba de salir la versión 9.10, si no, mas que nada porque la comunidad que lo respalda esta orientada a tratar con cortesía al novato, cosa que no pasa en ninguna otra comunidad Linux  donde de una te responden RTFM a cualquier pregunta.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2009)

Knoppix.

nunca he usado Ubuntu, pero por lo que comentan supongo que le dare un vistaso.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 13, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si llegas a usar Debian, no se te ocurra usar una versión superior a Stable (estable). Tuve malas experiencias incluso con Squeeze (debido a unos bugs en el driver gráfico).



Gracias por el dato!!!
Ahoras toca probar al camaleón

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahora escribo desde Firefox en Opensuse y pues ni muy muy ni tan tan... Regular

Ahora trato de que mi monitor se refresque a 70Hz, ya que a 60 se ve horrible...

Como puedo ejecutar el administrador de tareas???


----------



## electrodan (Nov 18, 2009)

Juajahahahahaha! (risa malvada). Tendrías que modificar el xorg.conf y no se cuentas cosas mas.
Fijate si esto te sirve: http://softwarelibre.uca.es/node/508


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2009)

La verdad que se siente muy feo cuando tienes el virus microsoft metido en el ADN...
Pero siempre es bueno empezar con cosas buenas. Y pensar que se iba a ver como los videos que tienen en el youtube, jua juajuaaaa...

El detalle es que ya hice lo que menciona, pero en las configuraciones predeterminadas no aparece 1280*768*70Hz, que es la resolución en la que windows se ve bien...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 18, 2009)

hablando del virus de microsoft... yo me contagié hace muchos años con windows 3.11 y a partir de ahí la cosa fue empeorando... pasé por todos los windows habidos y por haber (miles de ediciones del 95 y del 98 y mi hablar del xp)... ahora... cada vez que intento probar algun linux como me recetó el doctor termino por volver a windows... la verdad que es muy frustrante querer probar otra opción y desistir en el intento por ser un entorno raro comparado con el familiar y autousable windows... en verdad me siento un newbie.


----------



## electrodan (Nov 18, 2009)

El tema es configurar el servidor X.org. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973


----------



## josejackson (Nov 18, 2009)

Ubuntu, sin duda


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2009)

cartecno dijo:


> Hola soy estudiante de ing electronica y me gustaria saber que variación del linux me recomiendan para utilizar. desde ya gracias



La verdad que no entiendo tan grande barullo que arman solo para decirle a este chaval que todas las DISTRIBUCIONES de Linux sirven.

Independientemente de la que uno que otro prefiera todas funcionan bien.

Ya tengo 15 años con Linux y he pasado a través de casi todas las distros y, como decimos acá, "Mismo perro, diferente collar.

Así que, cartecno, bájate cualquier imagen en Live CD y, sin instalar nada, pruebas y eliges. Luego de que decidas, instalas y a volar.

Después de todo, todo eso te va a costar un CD o DVD por cada distro que bajes, y el tiempo necesario para experimentar.

Para comenzar, te sugiero que bajes la última versión de Kubuntu y de Ubuntu, para que veas las diferencias entre los Administradores de Escritorio más utilizados.

Saludos:


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2009)

Les escribo desde firefox dentro de Suse, y la experiencia hasta ahora es, pues regular...
Aun no puedo hacer que gire mi escritorio pero bue, es normal.

A ver si alguien me echa una mano con esto:

Resulta que quiero escuchar musica con Amarock, pero al acceder a la particion donde tengo los archivos de audio, los veo pero no los reproduce... Por que???, puedo ver fotos, gifs, aùn no pruebo con pdf pero musica no.

Quiero modificar xorg.conf para cambiar la resoluciòn y refresco de mi escritorio, pero al querer guardar mi nuevo archivo no me deja, no tengo derecho de administrador??? super root??? Es porque està en uso o por que no tengo permiso? Ya abrì una terminal y me logeo como root pero aùn no puedo cambiar los pèrmisos para guardar mi archivo modificado.

Agradezco de antemano cualquier info.

Saludos!!!... Aguante el Suse!!! (Por que serà quie a pesar de que no me la estoy pasando bien con este sistema me siento contento de tenerlo? como si fuese un juguete nuevo... que raro...)


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 18, 2009)

¿Sale una encuesta?:
Ubuntu
Kubuntu
Linux Mint
Debian
OpenSuse
OpenSolaris
Mandriva
Knoppix
Otro
Todos
Ninguno
¿Que es Linux?
Si alguien tiene otro para recomendar, que hable ahora porque después no se puede cambiar la encuesta.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Como puedo ejecutar el administrador de tareas???
> no tengo derecho de administrador??? super root???
> los archivos de audio, los veo pero no los reproduce


fftopic:
ps
sudo su
Los codec mp3 no son libres, fijate OGG Vorbis.
Este no es un foro de Linux. RTFM :estudiando:

Mientras charlábamos salio el Fedora 12 esto no quiere decir que lo recomiende, dicho sea de paso, respecto al OpenSolaris, imagínense que lo recomiendo con una pistola apuntándome a la cabeza.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 18, 2009)

Tenés razón Nilfred, toca investigar muuuuuchooo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> *Les escribo desde firefox dentro de Suse*, y la experiencia hasta ahora es, pues regular...
> Aun no puedo hacer que gire mi escritorio pero bue, es normal.
> 
> A ver si alguien me echa una mano con esto:
> ...



Ok Tacatomón, la verdad es que estás armando un pequeño pastel con todas esas preguntas juntas.

Pero vamos a aclarar unas cosas primero. Tal cómo te dijo Nilfred, los codesa de MP3 no son libres y SUSE TAMPOCO. Aunque te parezca extraño, es así. Lo puedes verificar en la página oficial del Suse.
Ahora, como propietarios, Suse respeta, o por lo menos hace el intento de respetar la propiedad ajena y, cuando tratas de acceder a cualquier tipo de Codec, tendrás en pantalla un aviso, en el cual te indican que ellos no incluyen software de terceros en su distro. Sin embargo puedes forzar la instalación de software ajeno. No te van a fusilar por eso.

En cuanto a lo que quieres hacer con TU ESCRITORIO, en realidad no es así, lo que vas a modificar son los atributos de tu tarjeta de video respecto de tu monitor. Para eso, Suse tiene un administrador de hardware que te permite hacerlo. Solo investiga un poco, que ya no recuerdo cómo se llama, debería estar bajo SISTEMA. "Creo que es YAST".

Creo que deberías cambiar estos posts últimos a un hilo a parte o, que sigas alguno en el foro que debería de haberlo.

Saludos:


----------



## Ergon (Nov 25, 2009)

mejor version ubuntu no?? esuq ele mandriva a mi me daba por saco


----------



## electrodan (Nov 25, 2009)

Agregar Lainux Arch!


----------



## agustinzzz (Nov 25, 2009)

Yo la verdad he probado varias y me había quedado con Slackware, hasta hace poco me instalé su última versión.
Pero un amigo me dijo que pruebe Ubuntu y la verdad es muy estable, tiene una interfaz gráfica completamente amigable (al menos Gnome) y lo mejor es que se instala todo sin problemas.
En cuanto si es buena o mala la distribución, la verdad puedo hacer todo lo que hacía con mi querido Slackware y a veces hasta de manera más fácil...
Totalmente recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## cartecno (Nov 25, 2009)

hola gente.... gracias por su ayuda... descargue la version 7 d  linux mint con entorno gnome... alguien me podria decir como instalar y d dond descargar el entorno KDE???...


----------



## marioxcc (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola,

Linux es un kernel solamente, el sistema operativo al que te refieres
es GNU/Linux que es la conjunción del sistema operativo GNU pero con
el kernel Linux.

Lo mejor de GNU/Linux es que es software libre, ésto es: respeta y
promueve el derecho de que la uses, modifiques, compartas o hasta
vendas libremente.

El por qué y la definición completa del software libre puedes verla en
http://www.gnu.org/

Aquí tienes un listado de distribuciones de GNU/Linux totalmente
libres (Que no incluyen partes privativas):
http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 1, 2009)

El hilo ya es encuesta, pasen a votar.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

Pero recomendar a quien? No todas las distros de adecuan a un determinado propósito o persona. - Es algo muy personal.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2009)

cartecno dijo:


> Hola soy estudiante de ing electronica y me gustaria saber que variación del linux me recomiendan para utilizar.


Quién, sería cualquier estudiante de ingeniería electrónica.


----------

